
Facebook CTO is so shaken by content on site that he cried in interview - 2819b
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-cto-mike-schroepfer-cried-nyt-interview-violent-content-2019-5
======
sidcool
If true then the content reflects more on us, the Facebook users, than FB
itself.

